# multi hulls -vs- mono huls?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been looking into the Prout "Quest 31" and "Event 34". On the other hand the Island Packet "320" as a mono hull offers a lot to the standards I am looking for also. Yes I know they are older boats but I could save that money to upgrade systems. The thing is there has been great dilemma (on my part) as what you may have to offer as pros and cons to the choices. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wow. That''s a real can of worms you''ve opened up, David. The MonoHull vs. Multihull debate (from what I can see) rages on but for what it is worth here are some things I think you should consider: 

- The Island Packet is a venerable design and has many adherents. Take a look around for other Island Packet owners and you''ll find their virtues being extolled.

- The Prout Quest 31 has less Beam then I would like on a Multihull for offshore voyaging (28ft LWL / 14ft Beam), preferring a <1.5 Length/Beam ratio for better stability.

- The Prout Event 34 is a more recent model, and seems better fitted, but still the length to beam ratio seems less suited for offshore voyaging (33ft LWL / 15ft Beam). 

If you are going to be coastal cruising, then the Prouts mentioned would be fine vessels, but no matter what you intend to do, The Islander will serve you. 

So, if you want to do blue water cruising, I would have to say, given these three choices, to choose the Island Packet as the safest alternative. 

I, however, like Multihulls much better than Monohulls when configured right for the job intended, so if you can locate a Catamaran with a <1.5 Length to Beam ratio, or a Trimaran in a similiar configuration, and built by a good builder, you would be good to go over almost any ocean. If you need to stay under a certain budget consideration, check out www.2hulls.com for multihulls for sale. 

This link: 

http://www.steamradio.com/JSYD/Articles/NESTalk.html 

..is to a very detailed examination of multihull seaworthiness, if you have concerns about that as well. 

Ultimately, the choice is up to you. Your experience and enjoyment are the most important factors (after safety) in choosing the right boat, either monohull or multihull. 

Happy Cruising!


----------

